# Co-workers, an under appreciated resource



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

So at the University I teach, we have created an "eBay" listing... we call it SLUBay (hee hee) for the FacultyStaff Listserve. I've been dissatisfied with my ratties home, especially if I'm going to have to leave them in the care of someone over Christmas who may not be as diligent about nightly cleanings as I am! Soo I made a posting saying I was looking for a large-ish ferret cage or parrot cage etc that someone would be willing to haggle over. 'Bout an hour later got a response from a prof in Environmental Studies who has a 2ft x 3ft x 3ft cage that had previously been used for ferrets. It collapses flat when disassembled and she'll give it to me for free!  So this weekend I'll check it out and see if it is usable.

So when searching for inexpensive housing for your furry friends, don't neglect local For Sale/Items Wanted resources!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, that cage sounds awesome.
you're so lucky! ;]


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome! I love it when stuff like that happens.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

That's alot of space. Your ratties will be so happy.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

:lol: I love it, that is how I got my cage!


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

She was estimating the size, so it may be a tad smaller, however, the rattie calculator says it's big enough for 9 rats! My husband says don't get too excited, we're not getting nine! <pout> 

But he's right, we can not afford nine! But it would be fun. I'm working on getting him to feel like rats will be a permanent addition to our lives. He is resisting because he hates saying good bye so quickly.

I'll post some pics when I get it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Sounds a bit like the cage I have my 4 girls in. It is 3 1/2 ft tall & 2 feet square & I wouldn't dream of putting 7 in there like the rat calculator suggests. Just seems like it would be too crowded. 

DD the monster rat is in 30"Tall X 30"Wide X 18"Deep all on his own. I've split the cage into a 2-story with ramp between floors. If he would welcome a cage mate it might be big enough for one more so long as it wasn't another rat-zilla like him. My other two boys are in a cage that is the same size but it is a 3-story. Their cage may fit one more but no more than that.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my cage is 3.5 x 2 x 2 as well and it seems just right for my TWO!  maybe a third girl could get in there, but i would never get more than that in there and feel like a good mommy...


----------

